# 3-5 in Woodland Park, CO 1-30-08



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's a pic from last night...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

TL697;503531 said:


> Here's a pic from last night...


Thats a cool picture, maybe somthing you should frame! Looks like you guys had a good storm last night!payup


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i need to start a a fund for u to get a real light on top


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

KGRlandscapeing;503534 said:


> i need to start a a fund for u to get a real light on top


HAHA...

Yeah, it's on the list...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

how do you like the northman... never see them in my area


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

iceyman;503541 said:


> how do you like the northman... never see them in my area


 this was also gonna be my question how dose it work and how quick is it and back dragging?



TL697;503538 said:


> HAHA...
> 
> Yeah, it's on the list...


120 will get u an echo rotater suck the amps and be real anoyying if u dont have a bar LED ones run like 250 kinda high if u ask me and i dont feel that they back the punch in the snow. i dno maybe its just diffrent brands like the whelens on the cop cars around here will make u close ur eyes and have black spots.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

iceyman;503541 said:


> how do you like the northman... never see them in my area


Don't have any complaints... Seems to work good so far...

Basically, I bought it from a guy who had just purchased it new, and used it once...

He decided that he didn't want a plow on his nice new shiny truck, so I offered him $2500 cash for a 2 month-old plow that had been used once...

I was the best deal at the time... It also came with a set of new Pro wings that I have yet to install...

I plan to put the wings on, shortly

One of the only things I plan to do is weld a piece of pipe where the skid shoes go through the holes in the plow. w/o them the holes are wearing extremely fast, and becoming sloppy. I need the shoes for my drive (1 mile gravel), and a few others that are not pavement...


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures keep them coming.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks for the pic................

nice truck and mods?


----------



## jeepxj (Aug 30, 2007)

lucky you we got maybe an inch on Cheyenne Mountain and nothing in the springs:realmad:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Your lucky to get that much. I have seen no more then 3 inches in a single event yet.


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Tl*

Tl, thats the safeway there in Woodland Park right? My comany is the one that did all the concrete walls in 96-97 when it was built. If you were there then we had a lot of snow that winter as well. I had a home out in Indian Creek in Flourisant when we were there. My father inlaw lived in Deckers as well. I bet that places has really grown since we lived there. I also did the concrete at the woodland park research and development out on the high way to deckers just past Burkharts and the quickmart just up the highway from Green river falls. Also did the storm damage to the Green river falls Motel when a storm washed out the back side of the foundation from the creek. Do you plow those as well?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice truck, is the rear bottom quarter behind the back tires painted tan or is that just me?


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

sno commander;504528 said:


> nice truck, is the rear bottom quarter behind the back tires painted tan or is that just me?


No, it's black truck bed lining...


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Jbowe;504483 said:


> Tl, thats the safeway there in Woodland Park right? My comany is the one that did all the concrete walls in 96-97 when it was built. If you were there then we had a lot of snow that winter as well. I had a home out in Indian Creek in Flourisant when we were there. My father inlaw lived in Deckers as well. I bet that places has really grown since we lived there. I also did the concrete at the woodland park research and development out on the high way to deckers just past Burkharts and the quickmart just up the highway from Green river falls. Also did the storm damage to the Green river falls Motel when a storm washed out the back side of the foundation from the creek. Do you plow those as well?


I've only been here about 4 months... My Father built homes out here in the late 70's, early 80's, and My sister was born in Colorado Springs. I grew up vacationing out here and remember Woodland Park when Hwy 24 was 2 lanes...

I bought 36 acres about 6 miles south of Divide, CO on Hwy 67. I'm currently building 2 homes on our property, but the winter has not been kind...

I don't have too many plow accounts, yet, but they are building slowly. The Safeway parking lot from the above picture is a subcontracted job...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

sno commander;504528 said:


> nice truck, is the rear bottom quarter behind the back tires painted tan or is that just me?


ya man chip gaurd


----------

